# Lustiger Beitrag auf Seite = Aufruf zur Straftat?



## rocking-salo (18 April 2003)

- entfernt -


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2003)

Hm, mit dem Hellsehen haben wir es hier nicht so...
Bei der allgemeinen Beschreibung von Dir kann sich, glaub ich, keiner ein richtiges Bild von der Sache machen.
 :gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2003)

Mir fehlt jetzt - ehrlich gesagt - der Kontext auch etwas...


----------



## Marie (18 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt jetzt - ehrlich gesagt - der Kontext auch etwas...



Ja Heiko, er würde wohl gerne, aber er darf wohl nicht äußern um was es konkret hier geht.

Ferner vermute ich, dass er glaubt aufgrund seines Textes wisse jeder um was es sich handelt. 

Könnte es sein, dass wir deshalb so ahnungslos sind, weil wir auf solchen Seiten verkehren?  :lol:


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2003)

Du darfst mir den Bezugstext auch gerne per Mail schicken. Dann verstehe ich vielleicht eher worum es geht...


----------



## rocking-salo (18 April 2003)

- entfernt -


----------



## AmiRage (18 April 2003)

Sehr humoristisch ...  :roll:

Finde ich sogar gut, wenn Dir jemand deswegen ans Bein pinkelt.

Unterhalte Dich z.B. nur *ein* Mal mit einer Frau, die "harmlosen" Standard-Telefon-Terror ausgesetzt war oder ist ...


----------



## rocking-salo (18 April 2003)

- entfernt -


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2003)

unterste Schublade!!!
Was willst Du denn jetzt hören? Bevor man solche "lustigen" Sachen ins Netz stellt, macht man sich halt vorher schlau, welche Konsequenzen daraus entstehen können.


----------



## rocking-salo (18 April 2003)

- entfernt -


----------



## SprMa (19 April 2003)

*Der folgende Text ist meine persönliche Meinung und keinesfalls als Meinung des Forums oder dessen Administratoren oder Moderatoren zu werten:*

Wenn jemand so einen Scheiß auf seiner Webseite veröffentlicht, dann zeugt es nicht nur von mangelndem Unrechtsbewußtsein, sondern auch von bodenloser Dummheit.
Es stellt sich die Frage, ob man solchen Leuten nicht den § 10 UnterbrG näherbringen sollte. :evil:

Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2003)

Was möchtest Du denn konkret von uns wissen?


----------



## Marie (19 April 2003)

rocking-salo schrieb:
			
		

> .......Aufruf zur Körperverletzung, Sachbeschädigung, Hausfriedensbruch, etc., also einen Straftatbestand nach § 111 StGB oder aber nach § 130a StGB darstellen solle.
> 
> Als ich die Babydatenbank damals im Netz hatte, wurden ja auch unzählige Anzeigen erstattet...
> 
> Wg. meiner Ebay-U-Boot-Auktion wurde auch wg. eines vermeintlichen Verstoßes gegen das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz ermittelt.



Und was stellst Du als nächstes ins Internet, wenn Du jetzt ein drittes mal glimpflich davonkommst???   :bash: 

Hoffentlich verpassen die dir so einen Denkzettel, dass Du endlich aufhörst damit. Das wünsch ich Dir und Deinesgleichen von Herzen.  :bash: 

Das ist wieder ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass unsere Gesetze viel zu lasch sind, wenn einer wie Du zweimal so glimplich davonkommt, dass er keinerlei Einsicht zeigt und offensichtlich noch stolz erzählt, was er alles schon getrieben hat. Wenn Du jetzt wieder ungeschoren davonkommst, dann machst Du doch grad so weiter.  :bash: 

Und nun suchst Du hier Hilfe?? In einem Forum, wo es darum geht solchen Kerlen wie Dir und denen, die das ausführen, wozu Du sie aufmunterst, das Handwerk zu legen? Vielleicht überlegst Du Dir mal: wenn wir solchen Kerlen wie Dir noch helfen, dann erreichen wir genau das Gegenteil von dem was wir wollen.   :bash: 

Ich mach Dir mal einen Vorschlag: Nimm Deine Strafe entgegen, falls es eine gibt und erstell dann eine neue Homepage in der Richtung wie diese hier, wo Du hilfst solche Kerle wie Dich aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.  :bash: 

Schätze mal, Du hast nicht nur einen ganz besonderen "Freund" im Internet, wenn Du so weitermachst. Und diese Freunde hast Du Dir auch redlich verdient.  :bash:


----------



## Marie (19 April 2003)

rocking-salo schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meinen Seiten ist es jetzt natürlich raus, aber auf anderen Seiten gibt`s den ja auch noch:
> 
> h**p://members.chello......
> h**p://www.gismo.....
> ...



Wenn Du Dich künftig nicht nur aus Übervorsichtigkeit, sondern aus Überzeugung nicht nur von solchen Inhalten distanzieren würdest, sondern mithelfen würdest, solche Seiten aus dem Netz zu bringen, dann wär das was. Also die zweite is wohl schon weg. Argumentiere nicht damit, dass andere dasselbe machen. Es nützt Dir gar nix vor Gericht zu behaupten es würden ausser Dir noch unzählige Mörder frei herumlaufen, warum sie jetzt ausgerechnet Dich geschnappt haben. Deshalb ist Deine Straftat nicht weniger schlimm. 

Hilf lieber die anderen auch zu fassen, dann hast Du auch gleich eine andere Art von Freunden im Internet.


----------



## rocking-salo (19 April 2003)

Ich denke mal, wir vergessen das Ganze.
Wisst Ihr, wieviel Mut das kostet, sich selber so anzuprangern, wie ich es hier seit gestern gemacht habe?
Ich bin letzte Woche auch wegen des Versuchs einer Selbstranzeige bei der Kripo gewesen. Das einzige, was ich in diesem Forum erbeten hatte, waren Hinweise, wo ähnliches schon mal abgehandelt wird.
Stattdessen bekomme ich hier nur Werturteile von Euch zu hören.
Wenn ich den Sachverhalt nicht selber als kriminell oder zumindest anstößig ansehen würde, hätte ich hier wohl nicht gepostet.

Die anderen Anzeigen damals wurden zu Unrecht gestellt, d.h. ich bin nicht "glimpflich davongekommen".

Aber da hier ja offensichtlich nicht mit Fakten argumentiert wird, habe ich wohl das falsche Forum gewählt.

Zum Glück bin ich der allererste, dem sowas mal passiert ist.
Aber denkt mal darüber nach: Ich stelle mich wenigstens meiner Veranbtwortung. Aber dennoch danke für Eure Werturteile.


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2003)

Du übersiehst: ich wollte eigentlich wissen, was Du hören wolltest. 
Es hat ja durchaus einen Grund, warum Du hier gepostet hast. Und dass Mut dazugehört, sehe ich auch. 
Nur fehlt mir der Hintergrund. Meine Nachfrage war ein Versuch, das Thema in eine echte Diskussion überzuführen. Vielleicht gelingt das ja noch.


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Nachfrage war ein Versuch, das Thema in eine echte Diskussion überzuführen. Vielleicht gelingt das ja noch.


wahrscheinlich nicht, nachdem er das erste Posting gelöscht hat....


----------



## Marie (20 April 2003)

Sorry Heiko, das hab ich wohl verhindert. Aber ich hab mich über den Artikel grün und schwarz geärgert.


----------



## bahnrolli (20 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> ......[...] Aber ich hab mich über den Artikel grün und schwarz geärgert.



Diese Reaktion ist mir alle mal lieber  :thumb: , weil sie ehrlich aus dem Bauch kommt. Sicher ist die Vernunft besser bei einer Diskussion - aber Müll verdient für meine Begriffe keine Diskussion.

sonnige Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------

